# *.MP in *.AVI , *.MPEG umwandeln



## Binio (15. Juni 2006)

Habe ein Problem möchte eine *.MP Datei ind ein gängiges Format bringen das ich es auf mein DVD Player gucken kann.
Habe schon TMPG ENC, Nero und AVS Smart Converter versucht. Doch leider konnte keins diesen Datentyp umwandeln. Kann mir hier jemand helfen ?



Mfg Robert


----------



## tobee (20. Juni 2006)

Also ich persönlich kenne das Format *.mp nicht.
Ich kenne mp3, mp2, mpg usw.
Ist das eine Videodatei?

FileExt

Tobee


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Mir ist die Dateiendung auch nicht bekannt.
Grundsätzlich aber sagt die Dateiendung nichts über den tatsächlichen Dateityp aus.

Über Google stosse ich auf Begriffe wie z.b. "TIFF" oder "iTunes".
Daher solltest Du den Ersteller der Datei mal fragen um was für ein Dateiformat es sich dabei handelt und ggf. auch gleich fragen mit welchem Programm die Datei erstellt wurde bzw. mit welchem Programm man sie öffnen kann.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
endungen.de ist die Dateiendung auch nicht bekannt..... zumindest nicht als Video oder Audio.
[/edit]


----------



## Kampfsessel (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
hast du schonmal probiert an die Endung "mp" ein "g" ranzuschrieben.

Dann hast du eine "mpeg" Datei.
Du kannst dir ja mal alle möglichen Endungen anschauen die haben eigentlich immer 3 Buchstaben am Ende. Rar, Zip, exe, avi, mov, mpg, mp3, jpg, png, tif usw..


MfG Kampfsessel


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2006)

Kampfsessel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hast du schonmal probiert an die Endung "mp" ein "g" ranzuschrieben.
> 
> Dann hast du eine "mpeg" Datei.
> ...


TMPGEnc ist die Dateiendung egal..... hätte bei ihm also funktionieren müssen wenn es ein MPEG ist. 
Abgesehen davon, es gibt (auch in der Windows-Welt) Dateiendungen mit sogar nur einem Zeichen..... z.b. *.c oder *.h..... oder als weiteres Beispiel für zwei Zeichen fällt mir spontan noch *.pl ein 
Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse..... dann gibt es z.b. noch *mpeg oder *.jpeg (also vier Zeichen). ^^


----------



## Kampfsessel (22. Juni 2006)

JaJa, man kann auch alles auf die Goldwage legen .

Mir ging es eigentlich um das Prinzip, ich bin ja mal gespannt ob er es mal Ausprobiert.
Das möchte ich dann mal wissen wie es Ausgegangen ist.

MfG Kampfsessel


----------



## axn (22. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> TMPGEnc ist die Dateiendung egal..... hätte bei ihm also funktionieren müssen wenn es ein MPEG ist.


Wenn er nur den "Add File" Dialog verwendet hat, ohne die Dateiformate zu *.*nen könnt es noch Hoffnung geben...


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2006)

@axn, ich weiss nicht in welchem Dialog Du Dich befindest..... bei mir gibt es nirgends "Add File" (zumindest nicht offensichtlich).
Aber soweit ich es überblicken kann, kann man überall als Dateityp "All files(*.*)" auswählen.
Somit ist die Dateiendung irrelevant.


----------



## axn (22. Juni 2006)

Was weiß ich denn welche Version du hast, Dr Dau? - bei mir ist der "Add File"-Dialog nicht zu übersehen, und ich möchte anderen nicht zu nahe treten, aber mindestens einer von 100 die-Suchfunktion-Nutzenden wird gerade "All files(*.*)" übersehen. Dass Du, Binio und vielleicht sogar ich darauf gekommen wären, setz ich sowieso voraus... 

axn


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss auch nicht welche Version Du (oder Binio) nutzt. 
Ich nutze die mitlerweile in die Jahre (rund 2,5 Jahre) gekommende "TMPGEnc Plus 2.524.63.181" Version.
Trotz allem ist die Version noch aktuell..... und trotzdem nichts mit "Add file".
Du scheinst also die "XPress", "MPEG Editor" oder "DVD Author" Version zu haben.
"DVD Author" hatte ich mal vor langer Zeit (irgend eine 1.x Version, also eine der ersten) kurzzeitig getestet, aber mich dann auf grund der regelmässigen Programmabstürze schnell wieder davon getrennt.
Da dieses aber nun schon eine Weile her ist und ich diese Version nur ganz kurz installiert hatte, kann ich mich natürlich nicht an die Dialoge erinnern.
Anscheinend gibt es aber zwischen den Versionen (abgesehen vom Funktionsumfang) erhebliche Unterschiede..... meine Frage nach dem Dialog ist daher also nicht unberechtigt gewesen. 

Naja, und ob wirklich jeder "All files(*.*)" findet, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen.....


> Kunde: Mein Monitor geht nicht mehr.
> Hotline: Haben Sie den Monitor denn eingeschaltet?
> Kunde: Natürlich, ich bin doch nicht doof!
> Hotline: Dann schalten sie ihn nun mal aus.
> Kunde: Oh, nun funktioniert er, da muss wohl irgendwas defekt sein.


^^
Soll jetzt nicht gegen euch gerichtet sein..... aber solche Leute gibt es tatsächlich.


----------

